# Official Tour de France - Stage 3 Marseille → La Grande-Motte (196km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

*Warning, all threads will contain spoilers from the previous stage.* First and last warning 

I'm trying something new with the current scores. Let me know if you have any problems viewing the document, or if you believe your scores are wrong. It can be found here.

Stage 3 is the flattest stage so far. Can the Manxman repeat? Will another crash disrupt the finish? This time around, only Ferrar, Cavendish, Hushovd, Feillu, Ciolek, and Arashiro were in the mix. Will Boonen, Freire, Petacchi, et al be near the front?










Good luck!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

And again, I'll pick Mark Cavendish. Though in this next stage, I may change my mind later to Petacchi...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark Cavendish!


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark Cavendish.



> It can be found here.


I tried to look at this, and it asked me to sign in to google docs but then told me that I didn't have permission to look at the file. You might need to look at the "who has access" settings under the "share" menu. Also, many thanks for keeping track of all this!


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

Cavendish


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mark Cavendish. I tried to look at the document but its requiring a login or login failed.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Sigh....*

Have to go with Mark Cavendish again.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Mark Cavendish.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to look at this, and it asked me to sign in to google docs but then told me that I didn't have permission to look at the file. You might need to look at the "who has access" settings under the "share" menu. Also, many thanks for keeping track of all this!


Thanks. I think I fixed it.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cav, 2 days in a row.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

That leadout today told the tale, Cav's got the team to bring him to the line, Boonen needs better placement to have a chance. I'm still rooting for TylerF.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Boo Who?

It'll be Mark Cavendish.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Mark Cavendish again. I have no idea how the finishes of these routes are. If it ever gets wide then someone might give him some trouble, but till then he's going to just ruin this event.


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ciolek.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll take Snowman (aka- Tom Boonen).


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

columbia is just too good...cavendish. again and again.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Farrar! 

Hrrrumph.


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Farrar!
> 
> Hrrrumph.


We've got your boy a nickname and a theme song... :devil: 

<object height="344" width="425"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VIuN3o0pRo4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425"></object>

Now how do we go viral and get P&P to adopt it?

// Me? I'm going to take a big leap and pick Thor to SMASH the Manx Minx.

//// Yes indeedy, I'm suffering a lack of Schmalz in my diet.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Pick*

I'll take Tyler Ferrar again


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Fredke said:


> We've got your boy a nickname and a theme song... :devil:
> 
> .


My, you do live dangerously don't you? Remember: Snap is the nice one  

But Manx Minx - that _does_ have promise...

We might need a new thread for cyclists' nicknames. "Snowman" for Boonen was pretty good, I thought.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark Cavendish. Seems almost unsportsmanlike, can I double up with Valentino Rossi at Laguna Seca this evening?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

As much as I dislike him, Cavendish.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Fredke said:


> We've got your boy a nickname and a theme song... :devil:
> 
> <object height="344" width="425"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VIuN3o0pRo4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425"></object>
> 
> ...



Why don't you come up to OEH's place for a nice little visit in August? I could make you something good to eat.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll stick with conventional wisdom and say Mark Cavendish. That dude is just a notch above everyone else.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Mark Cavendish. Dude is just plain fast.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Farrar.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Mark Cavendish, but pulling for Tyler Farrar.


----------



## teleposer (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Cavendish :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Tyler Farrar.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Oscar Freire


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

He's probably going to make a fool of me again, but I'm picking Boonen. He's got to start winning something...


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Much as I want Farrar to take it, I'm going to have to put my vote in for Mark Cavendish for the win. I'll take Farrar to place and Boonen to show for the trifecta (since we're in France, I guess it would be for the Tierce), please.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Ferrar from me


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Cav, nobody else seems to be able to hold that guys chamios.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Tyler Farrar.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

tyler farrar


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

columbia pretty much owned the road at the end. they showed poise by not fighting to take control until they wanted. the final guy peeled away pretty early, but cavs was still pulling away from the rest. 

so i gotta go with the boy racer, *Mark Cavendish*. boonen may show up in the final today, but i got burned not picking cavs to go back-to-back before.(nitro: thanks for doing this! i like the spreadsheet. 20 way tie going into stage 3!)


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Mark Cavendish again...not sure that I can pick against him in a sprint finish. Just hope he makes it through the mountains this year. 
*


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Djamolidine Abdoujaparov by a nose over Mario Cipollini.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tyler Farrar*

Picking Tyler Farrar for this round - still think Cav will take the win, but pulling for the RBR upset here


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

Boonen please.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll take Mark Cavendish for his second stage win. He was so fast today it was ridiculous!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Cavendish


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm going with Thor Hushovd, he's looking to be in good form.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark Cavendish, thank you.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

columbia train is too good.. i'd say mark cavendish as well... unless other teams starts putting 8 men for their sprinters which is unlikely...

columbia is very dedicated for mark cavendish in sprints that u see kirchen and rogers doing their shares.... u will never see sastre doing tat for hushovd and the same goes for other teams...

yesterday columbia train was a real beauty.. they showed that they are serious abt winning..


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Hushovd... or Feillu. The real eye-opener yesterday was Arashiro's 5th place... very big news in Japan!


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah, Cavendish for me too thanks


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Cavendish...WOW, that dude raced just like a Porsche GT2!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Thread closed for predictions since stage started 36 minutes ago or so.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

aw damn. 

I would've picked Cavendish.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> aw damn.
> 
> I would've picked Cavendish.


Just pick everyday once the new thread starts. That'll save you from missing the chance bud.


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be consistant, if not wrong. Thor Hushovd.


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark Cavendish. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Just pick everyday once the new thread starts. That'll save you from missing the chance bud.


Yeah, it was just a silly mistake. Saw the thread and then forgot about it.


----------

